# TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Bev in labor??



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well we are only 2 months away from our first batch of babies!

First up is Nemetz Farm Melena or Cookie!

Cookie has an interesting story with me! I bought her last year and at first I had NO bond to her and was actually trying to sell her since I felt my herd was just too big and someone needed to go so I chose the goat that I didnt have a bond with. She was almost sold numerous times and each time the buyers would back out.
I finally decided to try and keep her and the day I decided that I went out and sat in the goat pen. Guess who came over to me first? Cookie! She LOVED me and it was so weird because she was the most unfriendly goat when I bought her. It was like she was asking me for a chance! 

Now shes probably one of my favorites! She has the craziest personality. I can walk over to her and LAY on her while shes laying down and she just loves it! 

Well my sweet Cookie was bred to Jasper OF COURSE! 
Shes due the first week of March(the 1st is her date) but could be later as well.

She is already pretty big and has a small bubble udder. Im thinking 2 maybe 3! All does are reserved! But bucks are very possible as she had a nice udder last year!

Will post pics when I can! Shes looking great!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Ya, I want to see those pics!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Me too...me too...


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Me three! Me three!! :laugh:

I have horse with a similar story!! We always seemed to clash personalities, and I tried to sell him for over a year. Every single buyer backed out before even coming to see him! I took that as a sign that he was just supposed to be here, and you know what.....he is my best show horse now and he never pushes my buttons anymore!! It's funny how things work sometimes.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Laura...where are the pics!!? :laugh: Keep us posted...can't wait to start seeing babies!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

AHHHH Sorry! lol

I can tell you that she does look pretty big! And when she was laying down there was a BUMP on her belly! It looked like a baby was right there!

Is that normal? Ive never had a doe look like that!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

For being two months out...you probably wouldn't be seeing any bumps quite yet. Did you feel it?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Ya its moving! Her first due date is March 1st


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Here Pics of her Bump LOL

You can tell how big she is laying down! Shes getting pretty big!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Pretty...and so relaxed.... :thumb:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Aww what a cutie!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Ya shes a very happy girl....when the babies arent kicking! The other day she was SOOOOO happy I was loving on her. I always go in the pen and scratch her like crazy and she loves it!

I have some pics but they were taken at night so her color looks weird! But you get the idea! She just looks way lighter when shes not. But I want everyone to see how big she is so maybe I can get an idea of how many she has! Im thinking 3??

Heres my girl




























Munching on Minerals


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Can't wait to see babies!! :thumb: Good luck! Thinking pink :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks Riley!

I REALLY need this kidding to go well! Girls would be amazing but healthy and safe delivery is ALL I ask at this point! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Only a month left until Cookie is due! YAY!!

Im so excited and nervous all at the same time!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I'm thinking pink for you! :thumbup: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Lookin good :thumb: Thinking :kidred: :kidred: for ya. Btw I love the coloring of the doe in the background of the pic where she's at the mineral feeder, very pretty and looks like she has blue eyes to boot!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks guys!!

I will try to take more pics this week! She has gotten slightly bigger but not much!

Ashley, are you talking about the little buckskin doe? With white? YA thats my Beverly! She does have blue eyes! She was bred to a wattled buck! Im hoping for a little blue eyed doe with wattles that looks just like her!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Yep, I went to your site to see who she was  Hopefully you get your doeling


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:dance: Come on Cookie give mom that little doeling!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Im hoping for 2 does from Cookie! But 1 would be amazing! I need a doe from her! My friend also really wants a doe but at this point im just happy with healthy babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

 :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Today Cookie looked slightly bigger. She changes a lot though! Some days she will be huge other days not so much!

Anyway, I tried my hardest to feel baby kicks and just couldnt! She HATED me touching her belly which is very odd for her. She was way tense the whole time. I felt rolling and some bumps but no kicks. Hoping they just arent kicking because theres no room? Gosh im such a worry wart! But im allowed to be

Will upload pics now


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Ok heres my girl! It was dark and rainy when I took these! Shes WAY darker in person!














































Well...How does she look??


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

She is SO cute... she looks just like my doe Feta, who is due this next week. Feta has 2 beachballs on either side of her! ha ha...I think your doe is a bit deeper than mine.
Here's to good kidding!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

She is super long and deep and has always carried her kids really well! She had 2,3, then 2 last year. So I guess any of those works LOL. Hoping everything is ok with her little babies and they come out when they are ready and are nice and healthy! Oh and girls would be nice 

Lets hope both our girls kid easy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Looks like she's coming right along. :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

So its not bad that I didnt feel babies?? LOL I know...im so bad... ugh haha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

lol!!! My doe last year I couldn't feel kids at all...... this year I felt them at 8wks!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Oh ok!

I felt them a few weeks ago, kicking up a STORM but then nothing yesterday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:hi5:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Very, very normal. Depends on how they're lying inside Mama...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks for calming my nerves slightly!

I did push hard where the babies usually are, in front of the udder and I think I felt a head! Thats where I felt some rolling.

I am putting her in a stall with another close doe next week. Pumping her with extra grain and calf manna

PLEASE PLEASE Pray this is a good birth I had such a bad year last year that its ruined me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Have faith...be strong.... :thumb: things should be OK...not every year should be the same.... Prayers sent ...for happy Kidding ...with no bad issues... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks Pam! Super Nervous but will be positive! I just got super freaked out when I couldnt feel babies. Plus she wouldnt let me touch her belly and shes never like that! I just hope the babies are all alive and healthy!! Cookie needs to be a mommy!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

My doe dosn't norm. mind me touching her belly.... but when she is pregers...... thats a WHOLE nother story! lol! she hates it!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*



> Thanks Pam! Super Nervous but will be positive! I just got super freaked out when I couldnt feel babies. Plus she wouldnt let me touch her belly and shes never like that! I just hope the babies are all alive and healthy!! Cookie needs to be a mommy!


 No problem... :wink: 
I can't blame you..... :hug: there are times... when I never feel the movement of the babies throughout the entire pregnancy but... the Doe kids out and they are just fine.... you have to be at the right place... at the right time... so don't worry if you can't feel them... :thumb: :greengrin:

I agree... some Does.. at certain stages of Pregnancy or when they are pregnant ...doesn't matter what stage they are.... hate it when you touch that belly.... so that is normal.... :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Hmmm ya I think you both are right!!

When I touched and felt her babies kicking weeks ago, she was laying down and was probably too lazy to get up so just let me LOL. 
I cant wait to just put her in her own little area and give her all the attention and care she needs one on one!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

sometimes you feel them sometimes you cant. It depends on if the kids are in a good position for it and if they are awake and moving. If they are sleeping or legs are inward you wont feel them. I also find some does kids are rarely if at ll felt.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks Logan! That really helps! I have been doing this for a while now but every kidding season I seem to forget EVERYTHING lol

Oh and these dang babies have been DRAINING Cookie! I bolused her, wormed her, gave her BoSe, and she still looks like poop! She has free choice minerals as well plus really nice hay! ugh I hate that some does just have this happen! Thats why im pumping her with grain and Calf Manna for the rest of her pregnancy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

May be cocci...but... be careful and make sure... you can treat her being preggo...I would get a fecal to verify first.... :wink:

She also may need Probiotic's and vit B complex shot to get her Rumen in check.. after her treatments...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

This happens every year with her! Shes a very high maintance goat! She just needs a little extra, thats why im giving her grain and calf manna and she will be all by herself(with 1 other room mate). I am also giving her some gel and a selenium shot


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Moved Cookie into a stall, its a big horse stall so she has plenty of room! Corona is also in with her, shes due March 14th so I thought they could be roomies.

She seems ok. Not acting distressed or anything


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Oh can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Me too Logan! Lol! Cookie is due the 1st so not too much longer! She may go a little big longer though as she was bred more than once. Jasper usually gets the job done the first time though


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I bet she'll do great! :thumb: Keep us posted!! :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks Kylee! I really hope everything goes well!

I honestly dont know if I can handle a bad kidding. Last year was horrible for me and made me almost give up! UGH!

Luckily I have lots and lots of wonderful supporters 

Will try and take some more pics tomorrow or Friday. I have been so dang tired lately!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:hug: :thumb: I'd love to see new pics.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

She looks the same! Well, her babies keep moving. She will look BIG! And then I turn around for 5 minutes and shes back to her normal self LOL

Pics hopefully today. I have been so busy all week! I do need to take some of her and Corona(whos due March 14th!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

It will be OK.... :hug: hold your head up.... we need to see confidence.... I know you have it in there.... :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Pam your SO right!

Normally im so postive and upbeat about this time of year. Last year really changed me and I hate it! Why should I always be nervous and scared??

Today was a good day! I actually felt some hard kicks in Cookie and she actually liked when I touched her belly. She was started on grain and calf manna monday and WOW you can already see a major change in her. Her coat got super soft and more color plus she just is acting a lot better!

Only 3 weeks left for her and while im really nervous and have a wall up, im really excited to see some bouncy babies running around.

Only thing that has me a little concerned is her udder isnt very big. But I know sometimes they dont fill until a week before or even the day of. I was told by her previous owner that she starts to fill at 2 weeks and then gets super big the day of.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Good to hear! :thumb: ...I bet her udder will fill just fine. Sometimes they can indeed take awhile to fill...others seem to fill quickly..some don't.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks Kylee. Sadly all the pics I took SUCK! The barn made it hard to get any good pics since there were sun spots and then dark spots.

Her uhh "back end" is starting to look slightly different. Not sure if thats too bad. Its gotten a little pinkish. Kinda like the pics I posted.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I really understand your angst, Laura. I had a scary kidding last year with Bambi.
If I hadn't been there she and 3 kids would have perished. I was able to get her through it (thank you Lord). But, I was beginning to feel so scared about another episode this year. Then, Taylor had quads, and Bambi had quads, all without too much "drama". So, now I'm back to having fun again.

Good luck!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks for telling me that! Makes me feel a little better. Everyone here says to STOP WORRYING! lol even Cookie came over to me and started licking my face telling me to cool it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Confidence is the key... when you have good thoughts... good things tend happen.... :thumb: 
Don't reflect on the past ...this is the future and you should see and witness good things ..... We all go through bad times and situations...but... we need to pick up and move on to a brighter future..... Don't fret on the past ....because that is what it is ..."the PAst" ...  
Think Happy thoughts....  :clap: :leap: :thumb: :hi5: :dance: :crazy: :laugh:

3 weeks left ...you are worrying to soon :wink: ...I start worrying say around 1 week prior to kidding.... well... it is worry.. it is anticipation and wanting to be there for them... when they kid....

You can have Oxytocin on hand in case she doesn't have enough milk.... Do you have any colostrum in case as well? As you said ...some Does will have plenty of milk after they kid...or on the day of.... but... if they don't ...we prepare ourselves for it.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

HEEEEEYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where's the pics????? :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Pam said it! :thumb: ...and yes pics please! :laugh: Good or bad...we don't care.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks Pam! I actually teared up a bit when I was with Cookie. Shes so full of happiness and ALWAYS is smiling! She came over to me and just started LOVING on me! I love that dang goat so much!

I just got back from seeing her. Her kids are LOW! I have never felt kids kicking that low before. Not sure how normal it is? But when I was feeling her belly I felt a lot of lumps that were kicking and rolling then felt near the udder where I always feel kids and felt a few there as well.

I know this is normal, but her "Pooch" has been changing in the last few days.

She was as big today. Her kids were definently going crazy when I gave her grain!

Will upload pics after I relax


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Aww...it will be OK.... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

OK you guys asked for it! LOL

Here are a few HORRIBLE pics from yesterday



















AND here are the ones from today!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Love the pics... :thumb:

Looking good and coming right along... nicely.... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Thanks PAM! I am really starting to feel ok! Been feeling positive all week and that got me far! I finally was able to feel babies and today they were going crazy! I think putting her in the barn was a great idea. Shes much happier with just 1 other goat. She would be LONELY by herself!

Gonna spend more time tomorrow with her. I cant wait!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Glad you are spoiling her...she needs that..... and it is good to hear that you are feeling good about things.... way to go..."You GO Girl" :hi5: :hi5: :clap: :thumb: :hug: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Oh ya she definently needed to be spoiled! She has showed me many times how thankful she is!!

I think tomorrow I may shave her back end. Not sure since she still has a while to go but im curious to see how her udder is forming without all that hair to block my view LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I have to say, she is a well named doe! Her color reminds me of cookiedough


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Her registered name is actually Melena but YES Cookie totally fits her! If she has a doe kid for me I was planning on naming her Cookie Doe! Notice how I spelt Dough as Doe! I love it!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*



> I have to say, she is a well named doe! Her color reminds me of cookiedough


 :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

HeHe...thanks Kylee.... :laugh: yes pics....pleeasseeeeee... :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

She looks the same today! But WOW were those babies going insane!! Its so crazy how they are positioned!

Her pooch is once again changing, getting slightly darker. Udder has gotten bigger too and she LOVES when I rub her udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Woe... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: she lets you touch her udder...oh man.... she really loves you.... :laugh: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*



toth boer goats said:


> Woe... :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: she lets you touch her udder...oh man.... she really loves you.... :laugh: :hi5: :thumb:


LOL. Thinking the exact same thing. My girls hate it when I touch there udders or lower bellies. You're really lucky to have such a wonderful goat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*



> LOL. Thinking the exact same thing. My girls hate it when I touch there udders or lower bellies. You're really lucky to have such a wonderful goat!


 I know.... isn't she... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Awww thanks guys!!!

Cookie looks the same.....BUT

TODAY IS HER BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Aww cool! Happy Birthday Cookie!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Happy Birthday Cookie...  :leap: :cake: :birthday:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:cake: Happy BirthDay Cookie!!!!!!! :birthday: :wahoo: :stars: :balloons: :bday: arty: :gift:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

THANKS GUYS!!!

Cookie loved all the birthday wishes!!

Shes so wonderful! Goats truly make my life way better

Today I was feeling super dizzy and my stomach was hurting plus a headache but as soon I got to the goats I immediatly felt way better!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*



> THANKS GUYS!!!
> 
> Cookie loved all the birthday wishes!!
> 
> ...


 Your welcome... :hi5:

Are you getting the Flu? Take care of yourself... sorry to hear that you are not feeling well.... get well soon.. :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I think it was just my Vertigo. I had it a few years ago and the doctor said it wont really ever go away. But im totally fine now! NO idea what happened but my goaties sure made me feel good yesterday!

She still looks the same, udder is slightly larger but not as filled as Id like. Hopefully she will get moving and fill up that udder! She was "pen bred" so I am going by the activity that I saw. Her first date is march 1st but I really dont think she will go that soon!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Just got done playing with Cookie! She was super happy today for some reason!

I just happened to look at my breeding dates and im glad I did. I was WAY off with her dates!!

She was first put in with Jasper October 2nd although we saw no activity. She was taken out on October 17th.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I was off on a Does date before...you aren't the only one... :wink: 
I thought my Doe was way over due...but in fact ...she was not...I was contemplating giving her Lute...lucky I went back and checked when she was bred.... Glad you rechecked as well.... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Im still thinking she will hold off until the 5th or later. She doesnt look like shes really ready. Ligs are hard and udder isnt filled. At least I know her last due date will be March 9th. I bet she will wait until the last minute! Luckily I will watching her way more next week and shes in the stall as happy as can be. My friends boer doe is also due around the same time. LOTS of babies coming our way


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I have been gone since Friday and only checked on her before I left! But my friend says shes fine. I am thinking this coming weekend she will go but watch her wait until the very last date which is the 9th LOL

No real change! Guess its a good thing since im currently 2 hours away from her! Of course I didnt tell her I was leaving cause then she would have definently kidded


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Cookie seems to be acting different today

She has been bucky, lip up, talking like a buck. She also has been flagging her tail a lot. She seems more "open" as well

Maybe we are getting close??


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:leap: Whoo hooo good luck!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Nah nevermind lol I doubt she will go today!

Shes way more clingy though. But theres no discharge and her udder is still not that big. Shes just messing with me HAHA


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

... and boy, do they know how to mess with us!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Hope she cooperates and has cute kids for you soon.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Still nothing!

Havent seen her today, I had to to school but her udder filled more yesterday!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Ok I just checked on her! So this morning Lisa said Cookies udder was a little tight and that was it. When I went over and checked(20 minutes ago) she was way open, tight udder although not super large, and then she started having some goo! Woooohooo! Shes acting way different and looking skinny and hollow! I hope she kids soon!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:leap: :stars: :wahoo: I hope she gose soon for ya! :wink: :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

She has a lot of the signs of begining labor. Shes breathing pretty hard. Its a little hot today but not in the stall and her roomie seems fine when Cookie is sitting down breathing like crazy! Poor girl!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

I'm hoping she kids today! Right on her due date too based on your countdown in your sig.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Nothing yet! Booooo


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:doh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

She can go as late as friday, the 9th. She was pen bred but we saw some action early on. Guess she didnt take. Grrr I want her to kid before friday!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

What is she DOING?! KID ALREADY! Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

OMG I KNOW!! lol

I am at school so wont see her for a few hours


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

:GAAH: Come on Cookie! Wait till momma is out of school and then have those cute kids!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

YES!! She better wait...Im pretty sure shes going to drag this on until friday!! GRRRRR


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: First up is Cookie!*

Cookie is kidding!!

1 doe kid so far!

She looks like she may be passing afterbirth but she still looks HUGE!

Any chance theres still another kid?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: Cookies Kidding!*

Maybe. You'll have to wait and see


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: Cookies Kidding!*

Congrats on the doeling! Sounds like everything is going great.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: Cookies Kidding!*

Hey ... Feta's in Labor too!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: Cookies Kidding!*

Ok, thats it....1 very pretty girl! I cant believe thats it! Oh well at least shes a GIRL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread: Cookies Kidding!*

CONGRATULATONS on the little :kidred:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

YES! DOE! Lol.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Yes! Im so happy!!

Ok now its Coronas turn! Shes due next wednesday!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Heres Corona last week










Thinking twins


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Congrats on the :kidred: !!!! :stars:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Thanks!

Posted a couple pics in the birth announcement


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

I am going to look now!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

YAY COOKIE! lol
and Corona looks pretty  
Did you know Corona means Crown in spanish? though I know you prob named her after the beer lol
Just a random note from a spanish speaker


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Actually, Coronas full name is Corona of the sun! She wasnt named after the beer! LOL everyone thinks that


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Keep up the doe streak Corona!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Ah, then she should be Corona del Sol hahah

Thats a pretty name then lol


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

LOL ya! Thats cute!

Love the spanish!

Please Corona, have some girls!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Can't wait to see this girls udder!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

So far, it looks very nice!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Corona is due very soon!!

Shes been acting different. Very needy! I hope she settles down because she is constantly SCREAMING!!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

I had a FF doe who did that ALL DAY the day she kidded. I assume she was in labor the whole time and freaking out because she didn't know what was happening.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Normall Corona is a loud goat so I dont get too concerned when shes being loud. Its when shes either super quiet or BEYOND loud that she worrys me LOL. I think her body may be changing and she is getting a little scared


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

UGHHHHHHHHH

Corona looks the EXACT same as yesterday!! No change at all! I really doubt she will kid tomorrow on her due date, day 145! Hopefully she doesnt wait too long though!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Most of mine kid exactly on 150 or a day or two in either direction.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

I'm sure she'll go soon   :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Havent had much FFs kid here with me...Now I know why! They take FOREVER! LOL. Her udder is still small so it better fill up fast so I can have some babies!! My poor baby goat is very lonely!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Cookie Kidded!Next up Co*

Well......Corona kidded monday but it wasnt a good day

Her first baby was DOA. Second was really weak and had no sucking reflex at all. She was brought in the house and warmed up. We gave her colostrum but she didnt make it


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

I read about this on your FB. I'm so sorry Laura! I know how this feels and so do plenty of breeders on this forum. If we could really hug you we would. Just know you have our support. I know its very sad, but on a positive note, how did her udder turn out?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

THANKS! It helps so much since I feel like I was to blame for everything happening....Some people need to learn that these are LIVESTOCK and we dont always have good outcomes. UGH

Anyway! Her udder is really nice!! She needs more capacity but her teats are huge, great medial as well! She milked so well for never being on the stand and everything just flowed out! I love her and am so happy shes ok


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

I'm so sorry you lost both babies :hug:

Regardless of the fact that they are livestock animals, it doesn't mean they can't be loved like a dog or a cat and even then, we do what we can for them.

I bet she's adopted you as her kid too... milking a doe who lost her babies is so easy because she thinks she's feeding you! I hope she continues to do well for you and theres always next year for Corona babies :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

I didnt mean it like that! I just meant that losing babies or adults is a part of owning livestock. I was very sad and especially for corona! But shes ok now and with the herd where she seems even happier.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

I'm sorry you lost both kids  Yes, losing babies as well as adults is just part of having animals. Yes it sucks, but unfortunately it's just the hard part of having them. In the end, I think the joy of owning them overrides the sadness though.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

I completely agree! Thats what I was trying to say lol

Yes....Im sad... But really what can I do? Cry? Nah, id rather be thankful for what I have


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

OH NO.........Sorry Laura, that sucks. Are you going to milk her?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

Aw, I'm sorry for the lousy outcome.. but I'm so glad that Corona is OK. I lost a baby just 2 weeks ago too.. it's so sad, but like you said, these are livestock, and these things just happen..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

How devastating... I am so very sorry....  :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

So sorry Laura :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

You have a great attitude Laura! :hi5: Sorry about the babies...yes sadly...it does happen sometimes.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

Thanks guys! Im trying to stay positive!

Corona is being milked Tisie! She has the cutest udder besides her not having very much capacity she actually milks great! Cant wait for next year.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

She is a FF right? All I look for in FF is a really nice shape, teat placements, attachment, etc. I expect something better than a tiny little thimble, but I never expect a lot of capacity. Its so frustrating to have to wait for a 2nd freshening to see what their udder can REALLY look like!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

Oh.. so sorry about your loss of the two babies. You're having a good attitude about it and I know it still must be hard. We always wonder.. what happened.. what did I do.. but it is so true.. sometimes these things happen out of our control and goodness.. as much as I love goats.. they seem to be more fragile than other livestock for things to go wrong. You take great care of your animals.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Corona Kidded*

Yes shes an FF! I will post some pics of her udder in the next few days. She DOESNT want to let down her milk for me and her udder is so little so I think I need to just dry her off. Her dam has a small udder but great production! Im hoping next year she will have nicer production

Next up is Lotus. Shes due April 1st. Thats her first due date! I saw her successfully bred but she was left with the buck for over a month just because we didnt mind leaving them together incase he missed her. Kidding watch starts tomorrow!(day 140)

Beverly is due April 5th but has a larger udder than Lotus so I think she may go slightly earlier! Whats REALLY funny is Beverly actually has a larger udder than Corona!!(only slightly but wow)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Lotus is next!!*

Ok, Lotus has like the littlest bubble for an udder! I had her with Couragous for almost a month and although I saw her bred the first day successfully I dont think she took. Looks like I dont know her exact date 

Bev is getting big! Udder is filling too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Lotus is next!!*



> Thanks guys! Im trying to stay positive!


 :hug:

For milk letdown...I have Oxytocin in the medicine cabinet.....by injecting it shortly after birth.... helps with that... if they do not have much milk.......... Along with bumping and allowing the kids to nurse....it helps to stimulate her... to drop it.....


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Lotus is next!!*

I just saw this trhead -- so sorry Corona lost her babies! :hug: Hope that the kiddings coming up are smooth and that the kidlets are strong and healthy...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Lotus is next!!*

Ok I think Beverly may be in labor!!

Pacing around the stall unhappy and screaming her head off! Her udder is huge and tight. Her tail keeps going up and down and gets all wrinkly!!

Today is day 146! Will post a pic


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Lotus is next!!*

Here she is!

Shes an FF by the way!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: TinyHooves Ranch kidding thread:Lotus is next!!*

:leap: Exciting!!! :wahoo:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YA!!

Im hoping she is actually in labor and not messing with me!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! Ya they love to do that too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It does sound like... she is getting closer..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well.....

SHE KIDDED!!!

A single buck who is SUPER cute!!

Hes black with white! He needed just a tiny bit of help but hes healthy and was already trying to hop!

AHHHH im so happy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :leap: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS X :kidblue:


----------

